# Why are hunting regulations written?



## JAGER (Nov 5, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> I also believe it to be equally as ignorant to believe thermal image killing to be hunting!



Have you guys ever stopped to realize why hunting regulations are written? Each individual state sets specific bag limits and hunting seasons for each species in order to effectively manage or control their populations. Invasive species such as feral hogs and coyotes do not have a hunting season or a bag limit because they are not game animals. 

The state of Georgia has been smart enough to recognize traditional hunting methods have not been effective in reducing or controlling feral hog populations. Therefore, the GA DNR has expanded the hunting regulation by allowing its hunters to better control these invasive species by hunting them at night using infrared optics.

If hunters would have been more effective at controlling feral hog populations in the past, then the GA DNR would not have needed to change the hunting regulation. Now some of you feel threatened because hunting at night is proving to be a very effective method of reducing feral hog populations. We were given the opportunity to solve the problem using traditional methods in the past and failed. Now the DNR has given Georgia hunters another opportunity to solve the problem using night hunting methods and it seems to be working. 

Have you ever stopped to realize what would happen if Georgia hunters are not successful at reducing our feral hog populations by shooting them at night? Have you learned anything from observing Texas, Oklahoma and now Florida? Do you want the USDA to be involved in our state hunting matters next? You should be thankful Georgia hog hunters are being successful at night. But some of you are too bullheaded to realize when Georgia hunters are actually executing the exact task the Department of Natural Resources asked them to perform via the hunting regulation. 

Some of you need to stop being so selfish and look at the problem from another angle. In my opinion, there are two categories of hog hunters. There are those who purely hunt for "sport" and those who control hogs for agricultural counties. We need both, but just recognize there are two different mindsets involved. There is absolutely nothing wrong with hunting for "sport" a few weekends per month or hunting just to hear the dogs work. Public land, leases and WMAs are full of weekend "sport" hunters killing a hog every once and awhile for the freezer. 

But solving a farmer's hog problem is a year-round job which takes considerable time, effort and skill. Farmers are NOT looking for "sport" hunters. They are looking for competent people who are committed to investing the time and resources needed to solve their problem. The hunter’s loyalty must be with the farmer. The number of hogs to be eaten should not be the determining factor of how many hogs are actually killed. The goal is to solve the farmer's crop damage problem. Even high-volume removal methods will only solve the problem for a few months until another group of hogs move down the creek or river system.

---JAGER


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 5, 2009)

I have been asked by my neighbor to help with the Hog Invasion he now has on his 1000 acre farm.  We put the trail camera out and are gettin more pics of hogs than deer.  I am excited about this new huntin I am now invited to do and excited the amount of bacon fix'n to be cooked...


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 5, 2009)

In what u just said in short form is BLA,BLA,BLA! If you think a man that wanted to take care of a hog population with dogs couldn't do it your sadly wrong. I personaly know a man that done it for the savannah river bomb plant and only hunted it twice a week.I don't know you and you don't know me but with what you said about the DNR and regs on swine well there hasn't been any $$$$$$ to be made off of it. Trust me when they start seeing that people are making $$$$ they will get there hand in that cookie jar.the hogs have been hear way long than me and you.so why mess up a good thing.and oh yeh in them regs it does say us dog hunters can't hunt on WMA's for hogs.I thought that farmers had insurance on there crops? Does it cover wildlife damage?


----------



## JAGER (Nov 5, 2009)

SWITCHGRASS said:


> do you ever catch any big bars with forks in the end of their ears  i have marked tons. i turned about 20 out last week 4 had 3 inch teeth.





Florida Curdog said:


> Heres a toothy black boar that we barred and released.





Florida Curdog said:


> Here is a little silver / blue boar marked and released.





ninja said:


> We don't get much russian blood here in florida but I'm hoping to change that pretty soon.



Public statements like these are the #1 reason why doggers are viewed as part of the problem when it relates to feral hog control issues by the Florida USDA. You guys are your own worst enemy. These statements do nothing but reinforce negative stereotypes and perceptions about your sport.

I find it highly ironic to see Florida doggers bragging about releasing hogs at the same time the Florida USDA office is approved as the first state on the East Coast to use aerial gunning with a helicopter for feral hog control. You don't even have a right to complain because you contributed to the problem. Thanks for wasting our tax dollars.

Georgia hog hunters still have a choice at becoming more effective at dealing with our feral hog problem. If not, we will find ourselves dealing with the same situation in a few years.



JohnE said:


> First off, you dont live in florida, so why are you so worried about what we do?



Because your actions and statements on a public hunting forum effect doggers in every state. I speak at Farm Bureau meetings, USDA meetings, wildlife damage management conferences and hunting trade shows on a weekly basis. I'm trying to build public confidence about the effectiveness of your sport as it pertains to feral hog control at state and national gatherings while a handful of doggers are on public forums like this reinforcing negative stereotypes and perceptions.

If you guys spent less time debating and more time improving your image, it would be a step in the right direction. But you are too bullheaded to realize when someone is trying to help and you have too much pride to accept any constructive criticism from moderators or other members of this forum. 



JohnE said:


> Second, there arent too many nice wide open ranches that are going to let a helicopter come in and shoot all of the hogs.



Do you think the USDA wants to control your hog population out of a helicopter? They would prefer that Florida hunters would fix the problem on the ground. But instead, FL doggers openly brag about starting new populations along with catch and release. How embarrassing for your state. Your hunters are so ineffective (or don't care) that the USDA has to do it for you. Your hunters choose to be the problem instead of the solution. 



JohnE said:


> Third, barring and releasing a hog is population control.



A castrated barrow does just as much rooting, crop damage and soil erosion as a boar. Besides, it only takes a couple boars to breed 30 or 40 sows each year. You haven't solved the problem at all by castrating.



dawg2 said:


> What do you do with the sows?



Yes, tell us what you do with the sows. The public perception from these recent posts indicate catch and release also. 

I don't understand why you guys can't be proud hog hunters, enjoy what you do, be part of your state's hog control solution and improve your sport's public image; all at the same time. What obstacle is stopping you guys from doing what is right? Please tell us.

---JAGER


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have seen hundreds of posts about this topic and i do not understand how a single animal could get grown men to argue with eachother. I love to hog hunt. I try to kill a couple every year. Hog doggers love the thrill of running their dogs and the bay/catch process. Jager, you run a business. If i understand your company correctly, you charge people money to go with you and help kill a lot of hogs on farm land. Everybody does their own thing. It has gotten to the point now where people are getting upset about which methods are better for control purposes. I hate to break it to all of you, but this is one creature that is here to stay. Even jager will never effectively control hogs in a given area. They will move or repopulate, or more will eventually come in. So, in the mean time, let all of us enjoy hunting pigs in our own way and if someone needs help on their land, then offer to hunt them as best you can.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 5, 2009)

What?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 5, 2009)

hogdogtw008 said:


> What?



Basically the man is not agreeing with you.  It is his right to disagree with you as much as it is yours to disagree with him.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 5, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Basically the man is not agreeing with you.  It is his right to disagree with you as much as it is yours to disagree with him.



Correct.  The thing is, some people have more cognitive abilities than others do.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh okay glad we cleared that up. We will all just agree to disagree. But like the man sayed they will be here from now on.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 5, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Correct.  The thing is, some people have more cognitive abilities than others do.



Red, Your top shelf in my book!!  I would buy you a steak dinner any day of the week!!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess you guys are referring to me. I was trying to reason with both sides. I think all hog hunters do their fair share of controlling pigs. I was just making the point that it is going to be really tough to ever get their numbers under control. No matter how you do it!


----------



## JAGER (Nov 5, 2009)

hogdogtw008 said:


> If you think a man that wanted to take care of a hog population with dogs couldn't do it your sadly wrong. Trust me when they start seeing that people are making $$$$ they will get there hand in that cookie jar.



I don't question the dogs effectiveness at all. It is some of their handlers that appear to be the problem. Does your statement above say doggers will only control hog populations for farmers when they are paid?



hogdogtw008 said:


> I thought that farmers had insurance on there crops?



What an ignorant statement! You obviously don't know how crop insurance works. Do you think if a group of hogs reduce a farmer's yield by 50% that he is reimbursed by the insurance company by the full amount? Please!!

This is what really happens. Crop insurance usually only guarantees a minimum yield. For example, say an irrigated corn field averages 180 bushels per acre at harvest. Purchased crop insurance may guarantee a minimum of 75 bushels per acre (example only). It doesn't matter if the damage is caused by wind, hail, drought, flood, fire or wildlife, the farmer is only guaranteed a minimum of 75 bushels per acre if something happens.

Now say feral hogs destroyed half of this farmer's corn field. He should have harvested 100 acres of corn at 180 bushels per acre for 18,000 bushels at $3.90/bushel = $70,200. Due to the hog damage, the farmer only harvested 90 bushels of corn per acre or 9,000 bushels at $3.90/bushel = $35,100. 

Your hog conservation logic and ineffective hunting skills cost this farmer $35,100 in one single field. Guess how much money the farmer received from the insurance company? Not a cent, because he harvested 90 bushels per acre and his crop insurance guaranteed a minimum of 75 bushels per acre. 

Guess how much feral hog crop damage was reported to the insurance company or state agencies? ZERO!! This scenario happens every day with no quantifiable results of hog damage reported anywhere. The real crop damage numbers are not captured on any Farm Bureau, USDA or insurance report. No one truly knows how much annual crop damage is being caused by feral hogs in this state or nationally because there is not a system in place to capture it. But I guarantee you every individual farmer knows exactly how many dollars feral hogs are costing them each year.

Your post is a slap in the face to Georgia farmers.

---JAGER


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 5, 2009)

Well slick, i got a full time job and aint farming i got farms i hunt and i wasnt slaping no one. I was just asking a question i bet you didnt know until someone told you either and watch who your calling ignorant. I got on here to talk about hog huntin not get a education .seems you got a lot of time on your hands.i got to get back to work.oh yeh shoot straight.


----------



## JohnE (Nov 5, 2009)

Jager, here is the truth. I dont mind what you do, i completely agree that you do a good thing for farmers. But i just think that you know what to say to rub us hog doggers the wrong way, just the way you come off saying things. 

I think that all of us who were talking about barring and releasing hogs are in florida. Most places in florida this is accepted by the land owners. If someone I am hunting for wants all of the hogs killed off their place then I will do so, unless they are good hogs with good teeth then i will sell them to a high fenced ranch. If I am hunting anywhere else then I will catch them and let them go, occasionally killing a nice sow or barr to eat. 

I dont care if you think it is right or wrong, its what we do here and if you cant accept that then i have no need to argue about this any longer.


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 5, 2009)

LOL...Some people just have to have the last word on here.  Jager....I understand what it is your doing and think it is a good service for lots of folks who want them gone.  Unfortunately....there are too many people who "secretely" would rather see hogs everywhere to hunt year round.   Florida does allow gun and light permits to hunt hogs at night, I have it.  Hogs do exists in every county in FL. and as long as there are folks who want hogs to stay, they will stay.  I do not agree with the catch and release.....it is a joke how some folks "justify" it.  I really think a lot of peopl are jealous of what u do and therefore are looking for anything to drag u down to make them feel better?  Anyways.....keep up the good service for those who need it.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 5, 2009)

JohnE said:


> I dont care if you think it is right or wrong, its what we do here...



If you guys only knew how much I promote dogs as a hog control method, you would better understand my purpose here. This is not JAGER versus doggers. It is JohnE, SWITCHGRASS, Florida Curdog and Ninja versus the public. 

Catch and release in Florida does not affect Georgia farming directly, but it affects the national perspective of dogging as a hog control method. Especially at the Federal USDA level. States are fighting dog hunting rights on a monthly basis. Wouldn't it be better to have farmers and the USDA on your side? In my opinion, it is fiscally stupid to have Florida laws in place which allow catch & release and relocation of feral hogs while your USDA office prepares to begin shooting them from a helicopter. It is a total waste of taxpayer money.

You guys drive another nail in your coffin when you make the catch & release and relocation statements on a public forum. Especially on a Georgia hunting forum where farming is our #1 industry, transporting feral hogs is illegal and releasing them after they are caught does nothing to solve our problems. 

But you guys drive on. It's what you do. Even if it is at the expense of losing your sport. I'm only trying to get you guys to see the big picture.

---JAGER


----------



## JohnE (Nov 5, 2009)

Did you even read the rest of my post? To sum it up i said that i would do whatever the landowner wants to make them happy. 
Isn't that YOUR number one goal, to make the land owner happy?
If I am hunting a farm down here then i will kill them ALL. 
If I am hunting a ranch that the owner wants to kill a nice tasty barr then I will cut them and let them go.

To make sure we are on the same page, I DO NOT RELOCATE HOGS!!!! I catch them and let them go on the spot.

I see it from your point of view, try to see it from mine.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 5, 2009)

As an aside, Jager, gotta hand it to you; you quote your source and respond with a logical argument. " BLAH, BLAH, BLAH " does not. I think hunters need this conversation.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 5, 2009)

JohnE said:


> I see it from your point of view, try to see it from mine.



I understand your point as well. I also appreciate the intelligent conversation with you. Thanks.

---JAGER


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 5, 2009)

Guy's, We have sat down and talked with Jager face to face and unless he told me a bold face lie, he is not against us at all.  I think he was being truthful. What he is trying to get thru our heads is that we need to step up and take care of this problem before the government does. Right now Auburn University is developing a solution to sterilize the hog's so they can't reproduce. As of right now we have caught and killed over 200 hogs with dogs. It is not we want to do but we have to.  Doggers can be a good solution to this problem.


----------



## buddylee (Nov 5, 2009)

How bout no one mention releasing hogs on here any more ?


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 6, 2009)

*Hunting  regulations*

Hunting  regulations  seems  to  be  the  real  problem, not jager.  The  only  way to correct  this  problem  is  if  everyone  who  does not  agree  with  thermal  imaging  as  a  legal  method  for  killing  hogs  start  placing  calls  to  your  representatives. I think  that  the  thermal  killing  is  a  loophole  for  poachers.   I  will  make  some  calls  today


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Hunting  regulations  seems  to  be  the  real  problem, not jager.  The  only  way to correct  this  problem  is  if  everyone  who  does not  agree  with  thermal  imaging  as  a  legal  method  for  killing  hogs  start  placing  calls  to  your  representatives. I think  that  the  thermal  killing  is  a  loophole  for  poachers.   I  will  make  some  calls  today





What do you have against farmers, for protectin` their investment. If something was destroyin` your livelihood, wouldn`t you get rid of it?


----------



## redlevel (Nov 6, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Hunting  regulations  seems  to  be  the  real  problem, not jager.  The  only  way to correct  this  problem  is  if  everyone  who  does not  agree  with  thermal  imaging  as  a  legal  method  for  killing  hogs  start  placing  calls  to  your  representatives. I think  that  the  thermal  killing  is  a  loophole  for  poachers.   I  will  make  some  calls  today



I will call my state representative as well as my state senator today and ask them to consider introducing legislation making dog hunting illegal since apparently hog doggers are perpetuating the problem rather than helping solve it.  I will send them links from this forum of all the people who have bragged within the last year about relocating hogs.  I expect I can go to some of the hard-core hog hunting websites and find a whole lot more information about relocating hogs.

I think at least one state has already done this.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2009)

This issue is like many subjects in our sport. People who get wrapped up in that particular aspect look out for their interest only. In the bigger scheme of things there are so many groups working to put an end to our great outdoor traditions and sport. You will sit here and argue amongst yourselves while PETA and HSUS uses the best arguements of both side to try and put an end to hunting and fishing collectively.

I'm not a dogger or a row farmer. The farmer has every right to protect his investment by all legal means. If you boys cant work this out the farmers cries will soon be heard in the legislature. When he brings the Ag and Insurance lobbist together I think I know who will win that one.

You better find common ground and focus on the real enemy. They dont usually post on this forum.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 6, 2009)

*Hunting  regulations*

Last  post  on  this  subject  , were  you  born  and  raised  here  in  ga.  Or  would  you  be  classified  as  one  of  those  dreadful  "invasive spieces". You  know  the  ones  that  want  to  tell  all  of  us  slow  country  folk  how  we  should  be  doing  things.   IAM  DONE,  THIIS  HAS  BEEN  INTERESTING  THOUGH,  KINDA  LIKE  ALL  THE  "WHY  QUESTIONS"  FROM  MY  THREE  YEAR OLD.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 6, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Last  post  on  this  subject  , were  you  born  and  raised  here  in  ga.  Or  would  you  be  classified  as  one  of  those  dreadful  "invasive spieces". You  know  the  ones  that  want  to  tell  all  of  us  slow  country  folk  how  we  should  be  doing  things.



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4229382&postcount=12


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2009)

Born and raised here all of my soon to be 55 years. And country? The population wasn`t but around 5,000, for the whole county. I didn`t then, and still don`t like towns.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2009)

cajunl said:


> The state of Florida has a different view on the so called "problem" then our northern neighbors.
> 
> Below Valdosta and Jacksonville we are not buying the snake oil.



Been keeping up with this one. Wasn't gonna say a word, til you brought Valdosta up. 

So in Florida, it's legal to catch, relocate and release a wild hog?  That's fine and dandy. If Florida enjoys their rampant hog population, be my guest. I would think that with the recent onslaught of invasive snake species popping up, they would want to keep the hog population under control and give their DNR a little slack.  BUT, do you think those hogs you're releasing stop at the Georgia/Florida line and say "Oops, we've been relocated, so we're legal in Florida but we better not step across that state line".  I have yet to see any hogs having this discussion at the state line when I've canoed or driven across it. 

I spent my summer having a blast, hunting hogs. Why did I have so much fun? Because it was nothing like hunting anything else. For the most part, you could walk out there on any given day and say "hmmm, I feel like a tender, juicy little piggy today". BOOM! You had a ziploc piglet ready for the grill. Or several.  Wake up tomorrow, "I think I'd like to have a big sow with lots of meat". The hog hunting genie appears and BOOM! You got your sow, as many as you want. That spot on my wall is bare, maybe a nice set of cutters would look great there. Ratchet up another shell and BOOM! You got your cutters.  

Are you following me here?  This wasn't a farm, this was a paid for hunting lease. A lease that used to produce deer. Now, you're lucky if you get a doe. The hogs have completely taken over the land and the deer are GONE. I CANNOT FATHOM what a farmer, who depends on his crop, for his livelyhood, goes though with the hog population constantly increasing. They're worse than feral cats. 

I saw, with my own eyes, a sow, with two different litters of piglets. They were different ages. She had been nursed to death. She had at least 12 piglets within 6 months time.  That means, you take one boar and 5 sows and within a years time, they can produce at least 120 hogs, if not more. Do those numbers not worry anyone?  

I like hog doggers, I think it's awesome and has to be a total adrenaline rush. However, unless you are relocating hogs to a farm or fenced area, where they will be killed, neutered, dispatched, then it's not helping the problem at all. And it ain't just Florida, we have guys who do it here in Georgia on a nightly basis. I just don't get it though. The guys I've talked to in neighboring counties that do it, they just move em. Move em to where?  Another area, so they can destroy something else? I just want to understand what releasing them in another part of a county or even 10 miles up the road is supposed to accomplish, if they're not being killed or their reproductive abilities taken, before they're released? And I'm not talking about you guys who say you take them where, they're wanted. I'm referring to the guys who think it's awesome to go jump on one, tie him up and let him go, for the sake of saying, "LOOK WHAT I DID". We have our fair share of those folks in Georgia.  

I've been reading JAGER's threads and posts and like his approach as well. I think going and watching him do this thing would be just as much of a rush. I know when I watch his videos, the blood starts pumping and it's just an awesome sight. Makes you wanna be right there with him and take one down for the small town farmer.  

The thing that sticks out in my mind is that since relocating is legal in Florida, then Florida is being terribly inconsiderate to their neighboring states. Can't blame you guys for doing what's legal in your state but it's kind of like Mexico, if you're gonna let the nuisance animals run rampant, then we're gonna have to build a fence and try to keep em out. 

Between hogs and yotes, we've got our hands full.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2009)

cajunl said:


> I have done a good bit of hog removal on land here in Florida.
> 
> I have had or do have contracts for City, State and Government land as well.
> 
> ...




So they obviously DO have a hog problem, but they're not allowing you to take care of it as it needs to be?  

Do they not realize it would be much easier for you to kill on sight and then load them up than to catch and load them up live, transport and then dispatch them?  

That's an awful lot of seemingly unnecessary time and labor that they're causing you if you're trying to help. 

Is it just the landowners and folks who contract with you are scared you won't remove the carcass or the fear of the firearms? 

And please understand, I'm not taking any sides or trying to fuel an already flaming debate, I'm truly trying to understand the different mentalities of the two states as far as hog control. I remember being a kid and hog hunting was just that, hunting. Now though, it doesn't take a person too long or going too far to run up on hogs. At least around here, it was a treat when someone shot one, now, it's just an everyday occurrence.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2009)

cajunl said:


> You bring up a good point with the snakes.
> 
> The media, the state, the government says there are millions. So they get a hunting season and go kill some.
> 
> ...



And some folks in certain parts of Georgia, travel to go hog hunting as they haven't quite made it to their area yet. However, in the areas they are abundant in, they are overly abundant.  

It seems to be feast or famine with the hogs. Unfortunately, we've seen way too much feast.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2009)

cajunl said:


> You bring up a good point with the snakes.
> 
> The media, the state, the government says there are millions. So they get a hunting season and go kill some.
> 
> ...




I see you edited your post and Thank You. I didn't take it as offensive but the edited version seems a little more explanatory. 

I'm not down on you at all. I did live in Florida for three years and I think yall have more of a problem with SnowBird control than hogs probably.  Unfortunately, they have money so there's no regulations or open season on them.   

I guess it depends on the area you live in. I see what Jager does as a service, I see you as somewhat having your hands tied on the service you can provide. Two different worlds. 

I enjoyed the heck out of hog hunting, it was such a rush and the two big ones I killed were such a reward. Unfortunately, in that area, it wasn't really a challenge. They were all over the place.  I've been hunting for over 20 years now and this was my first experience with hunting hogs. I never knew what I was missing. I feel bad that we didn't kill more than we did. My husband wasn't selective, he killed quite a few. I on the other hand, was out for quality, not quantity.  Then again, the little ones really were cute and I just didn't think there'd be much left after a 7mm-08 tore through it. 

If everyone is working to control the population to where we still have hogs to hunt and eat but the farmers aren't losing their livelihood, then it would be a perfect world. Unfortunately, hogs reproduce at such an astounding rate, that it's going to be nearly impossible, unless the JAGERs and the cajunl's of the world pull together and agree that each has their own way and as long as they're staying within the legal limits of their state, they're doing what they can.  

Yall wouldn't argue about killing verses relocating yotes now would ya?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2009)

cajunl said:


> Tonight I will bring to justice the Ga. traveling swine and end the wrath they created all over the southeast and bring to stop there terrible, Taliban like evil ways. I wont let them ever see the next light of day and the name of the steel that will be the demise...... I will call it GON.
> 
> The city Utilities guys and the Police station are having a BBQ next week for the police chief!




Thank You.      

That was the most RAWKIN post I think I've read all day.


----------



## JohnE (Nov 6, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> and I think yall have more of a problem with SnowBird control than hogs probably.  Unfortunately, they have money so there's no regulations or open season on them.
> 
> :




Thats our real problem, they destroy more land than all the hogs in the u.s.


----------



## huntemwfo (Nov 7, 2009)

BRIAN1 said:


> I have seen hundreds of posts about this topic and i do not understand how a single animal could get grown men to argue with eachother. I love to hog hunt. I try to kill a couple every year. Hog doggers love the thrill of running their dogs and the bay/catch process. Jager, you run a business. If i understand your company correctly, you charge people money to go with you and help kill a lot of hogs on farm land. Everybody does their own thing. It has gotten to the point now where people are getting upset about which methods are better for control purposes. I hate to break it to all of you, but this is one creature that is here to stay. Even jager will never effectively control hogs in a given area. They will move or repopulate, or more will eventually come in. So, in the mean time, let all of us enjoy hunting pigs in our own way and if someone needs help on their land, then offer to hunt them as best you can.



Amen brother! If anyone has a hog problem , I will help. Just shoot me a pm!


----------



## JAGER (Nov 9, 2009)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Do you think that all of us doggers are still walking around dragging our knuckles?



After reading last week’s forum, it appears the standard 10% of dog hunters still display “caveman” tendencies by disrespecting landowner’s property lines and the rules of this forum. Most hunters abide by the rules, yet two doggers felt it necessary to be “banned” from the forum (others warned) because they could not have an intelligent conversation or be respectful to other members. What image do these actions display to the public?



hogdogtw008 said:


> ur on a redneck forum don't try to fix it if it aint broke!



This is a hog hunting forum. Every hunter has an individual choice as to the image they wish to display. I choose to communicate in complete sentences by using correct spelling, capitalization and punctuation. I choose to be a professional to the farming community by accomplishing a task the Department of Natural Resources asks hunters to perform. 

It IS “broke” if you stereotype all hog hunters as rednecks to the public.



cajunl said:


> The state of Florida has a different view on the so called "problem" than our northern neighbors… The state of Florida relocated and stocked THOUSANDS of hogs for hunters.



The Florida Game and Fresh Water Fish Commission (FGFWFC) made these re-stocking “mistakes” on wildlife management areas during the 1960's and 1970's. I doubt you can produce a present day Florida state wildlife biologist who believes relocation of feral hogs is still a smart management practice. The mistakes made 20+ years ago are no longer preferred in 2009.



cajunl said:


> I see no need to watch any of our posts on any topics that are breaking no laws and endorsed by the state we hunt in.



If you were posting on a Florida hunting forum I might agree with you. But you are posting this information on a Georgia hunting forum and I prefer you not confuse the 10% of GA hunters who can’t understand a ”No Trespassing” sign or comprehend our own hunting regulation.

I still find it fiscally irresponsible for the state of Florida to allow its hunters to release or transport feral hogs while your USDA office is approved to use aerial gunning with a helicopter for feral hog control. This IS wasting our tax dollars and I’m certain it will be discussed at the International Hog Conference in Pensacola this April. 



NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Hunting regulations seems to be the real problem, not JAGER. The only way to correct this problem is if everyone who does not agree with thermal imaging as a legal method for killing hogs starts placing calls to your representatives.



Let me help you (again) with your substandard logic. You live in a state where farming is the #1 industry. There is not a single farmer, state wildlife biologist, US Department of Agriculture agent, Department of Natural Resource officer or state lawmaker who wishes to preserve the rights of a feral hog in the state of Georgia. These professionals are responsible for specifically labeling a feral hog as nuisance wildlife in the Georgia Game and Fish Regulation. This regulation lawfully allows the use of special equipment to be used in hunting nuisance wildlife which is otherwise unlawful to be used in hunting game animals or game birds. 

You were already given the opportunity to solve the problem using traditional methods and failed. You should have been more effective at controlling feral hog populations in the past, and then the GA DNR would not have needed to change the hunting regulation. The DNR has given Georgia hunters another opportunity to solve the nuisance wildlife problem using night hunting methods and it seems to be working. 

You might as well just enjoy hog hunting, become part of your state's hog control solution and improve your public image with farming and the USDA. This would be a better use of your time and effort.

---JAGER


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 9, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Hunting  regulations  seems  to  be  the  real  problem, not jager.  The  only  way to correct  this  problem  is  if  everyone  who  does not  agree  with  thermal  imaging  as  a  legal  method  for  killing  hogs  start  placing  calls  to  your  representatives. I think  that  the  thermal  killing  is  a  loophole  for  poachers.   I  will  make  some  calls  today



Great idea. Lets ask them to knock out hunting all together while there at it. There are many people trying to stop hunting as a whole, and, for you to call and complain about a specific method would just add more fule to their fire. It would be a completely stupid idea.You might not agree with JAGERs method of hunting, but does he force you to participate in it? NO. Does he force you to open his post? NO. Is it really bothering you that bad that you have to call your state representative and cry about it?? Think about it. If you do, YOU are being your own worst enemy


----------



## buddylee (Nov 9, 2009)

Jager, your a "professional" hog hunter, most of us are "sport" hunters. One thing I have found in life is that there are alot of dummies in this world and especially in hog hunting. For whatever reason you seem to attract them ! I honestly feel your beating a dead horse in debating on here. Your definately one of the smarter folks on here cause your making a "living" off of hunting. Lotta folks on here didn't bother graduating high school let alone start a business. I personally prefer dogging but think shooting with thermal would be cool but is way out of my price range.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 9, 2009)

buddylee said:


> One thing I have found in life is that there are alot of dummies in this world and especially in hog hunting... I honestly feel your beating a dead horse in debating on here.



Potential problems and opinions only get better if we discuss them. Sometimes it takes a great deal of communication for everyone to understand each other. These topics only make us more informed and better prepared hunters. I prefer good conversation (over a debate) and always try to learn something from another hunter's experience. I try to present information which allows others to think about the big picture. 

Bottom Line- I believe we are all better informed and educated after one these discussions.

---JAGER


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 9, 2009)

jagar, i heard that you love these discussions,i just wanted to see if i could strir the pot a little.man yall take EVERYTHING serious. ive never been able to spell good sorry about that.but do you honestly believe everything you read.come on now ,look me up. i might not be as dumb as you think? you see all because the lingo that i use suck as "nuckle dragger' or "redneck" ,people probably think he dont got since to get out of the rain. well just maybe this dogger is "pulling on your chain a little" its been fun, but ill knock it off youve been a good sport.  hook up with me ill take you huntin,show you why we love it! dont let everyone give you a hard time, you bite "hook,line and sinker" oh yeh shoot straight


----------



## JAGER (Nov 9, 2009)

hogdogtw008 said:


> jagar, i heard that you love these discussions, man yall take EVERYTHING serious.



Don't take me too serious! You only get to see my 'game face' on the forum. I'm actually a pretty nice guy in person. 

I'm also willing to bet we have a great deal in common.

---JAGER


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 10, 2009)

If termites get into your homes do you want the bug man to catch a few and relocate some or the bug man that shows up with the intention to shoot,kill, and destroy every one of them?Same logic applies for/to a farmer.It's his/her money. 
 I have been to a meeting with Rod/Jager and he pushes  farmers to get a dogger they trust and will do what they ask.How many of you would try to help Rod get on your hunting grounds?I promise he is own the hunters side.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 10, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Especially on a Georgia hunting forum where farming is our #1 industry.
> 
> ---JAGER



I wish you would get your facts straight. You are misleading with this statement.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 10, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> You are misleading with this statement.



Would you prefer I use the term "agribusiness" instead of "farming" so we include forestry? 

As Georgia’s leading industry, agribusiness contributes 56.7 billion to Georgia’s economy. This figure represents 16 percent of the gross state product and 16 percent of the state’s employment base. For many years, Georgia has led other states in the production of poultry, pecans, peanuts, eggs, rye and turf grass. Other leading agricultural products in Georgia are pulp and softwood, which are now being converted to biofuel. Approximately one in six Georgians works in agriculture, forestry or a related field, and are responsible for the production of these goods.

---JAGER


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 10, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Would you prefer I use the term "agribusiness" instead of "farming" so we include forestry?
> 
> As Georgia’s leading industry, agribusiness contributes 56.7 billion to Georgia’s economy. This figure represents 16 percent of the gross state product and 16 percent of the state’s employment base. For many years, Georgia has led other states in the production of poultry, pecans, peanuts, eggs, rye and turf grass. Other leading agricultural products in Georgia are pulp and softwood, which are now being converted to biofuel. Approximately one in six Georgians works in agriculture, forestry or a related field, and are responsible for the production of these goods.
> 
> ---JAGER



Right peaches, pecans, and poultry are way more important than what you are servicing farms for.
Don't mislead us into believing you are servicing the #1 product in Ga. That's not the case. Your services are needed in just a small part of the #1 industry you speak of.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 11, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Right peaches, pecans, and poultry are way more important than what you are servicing farms for.



Don't you know feral hogs also eat peaches and pecans? We have had more phone calls from pecan growers this month than anyone else.

Our products and services are responsible for killing hogs in over 12 states this year using dogs, traps and rifles. Don't pretend to know the extent our patents, training and government contracts reach. 

I say again... We are servicing the #1 industry in our state and the fastest growing national problem for the US Department of Agriculture.

---JAGER


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 11, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Have you guys ever stopped to realize why hunting regulations are written?



i actually have.and i have determined that it is 5% safety, and 95% stupid reasons to legally screw people out of money. the gubment wins again.


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Hammack (Nov 11, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Right peaches, pecans, and poultry are way more important than what you are servicing farms for.
> Don't mislead us into believing you are servicing the #1 product in Ga. That's not the case. Your services are needed in just a small part of the #1 industry you speak of.



So I guess all the jobs and resulting communities that would be effected by the income loss of farms who are not producing peaches, pecans and poultry don't really matter?  Our entire area and communities would go down if it were not for farms who produce none of those crops you mentioned.  Regardless of what they are producing there are jobs and lively hoods at stake due to hogs in certain areas.  Apparantly  Jager gets the done pretty well, but since it's not for the top crops in Ga the rest really don't matter do they?  I wish you would come to our local community and tell some of these farmers that just so I could watch you get your feelings hurt.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 11, 2009)

cajunl said:


> I Guarantee if you asked Tommy Irvin or Charlie Bronson that same question your answer would be on the bottom of the list to nonexistent.




According to Bill Clay, (Deputy Administrator of USDA Wildlife Services), who is responsible for overall planning, coordinating and direction of the national Wildlife Services operational and research programs, feral hogs are listed among two of the top three fastest growing sectors in USDA programs:

1. Feral Swine Control
2. Bird Aircraft Strikes at Airports
3. Disease Control Monitoring and Surveillance (including swine brucellosis and psuedorabies)



cajunl said:


> Everytime I read your posts it reminds me of a 2:00 am Ron Popeil pocket fishermen commercial



Ron Popeil can have his 2:00 A.M. programming, I prefer the midnight slot. 

---JAGER


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 11, 2009)

Hammack said:


> So I guess all the jobs and resulting communities that would be effected by the income loss of farms who are not producing peaches, pecans and poultry don't really matter?  Our entire area and communities would go down if it were not for farms who produce none of those crops you mentioned.  Regardless of what they are producing there are jobs and lively hoods at stake due to hogs in certain areas.  Apparantly  Jager gets the done pretty well, but since it's not for the top crops in Ga the rest really don't matter do they?  I wish you would come to our local community and tell some of these farmers that just so I could watch you get your feelings hurt.



Jager likes to boast with numbers like 57.6 Billion in agriculture.

Peanuts = $232 million of it.
Corn =335,000 acres aver harvest 130 bushels=$169,845,000

Yet he is trying to make you believe he is protecting 57.6 billion dollars when in fact it is much much lower.
His main industry is less than $400 million a far cry from the numbers he boast.
Do some research, get the facts straight...
I am happy he is helping the farmers.
But I dont like his rhetoric which is much like Obama's.
Don't let him lead you into believing he is your savior...


----------



## JAGER (Nov 12, 2009)

Buckbacks,

People like you are the main reason I capture quotes and respond specifically to a statement. You are so busy researching facts for your debate, you totally lose sight of the thread topic and the big picture.

This thread was directed at the reasons behind why the Georgia DNR changed our hunting regulation to allow hog hunting at night. Many hunters wish to direct their anger at our thermal methods for being so effective. They don't understand harvesting high-volume hog numbers is the exact task the DNR is asking Georgia hunters to perform. 

I pointed out there is not a single farmer, state wildlife biologist, US Department of Agriculture agent, Department of Natural Resource officer or state lawmaker who wishes to preserve the rights of a feral hog in the state of Georgia because we live in a state where farming is our leading industry, contributing 56.7 billion to our state’s economy.

Now you dive in the conservation making an absurd statement like:


buckbacks said:


> He is trying to make you believe he is protecting 57.6 billion dollars when in fact it is much much lower... Don't mislead us into believing you are servicing the #1 product in Ga.



Stop misinterpreting what I say. I have never made a reference to a specific Georgia crop or a state crop damage dollar amount. No one knows for sure how much money feral hogs cost farmers each year because there is not a system in place to capture or quantify this information through the Farm Bureau or insurance industry. But, intellectuals like yourself need to read national statistics and data on the internet first before you are convinced there is a problem. Thankfully, farmers, wildlife biologists, USDA agents and DNR officers don't need to wait on decades of data to create or allow an effective solution.

How can a South Carolina hunter who kills a dozen hogs every year possibly know what is best for Georgia agriculture? Let's just let Georgia farmers decide for themselves whether or not our products and services are needed. The success or failure of JAGER PRO will ultimately decide the winner of our debate.

---JAGER


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 12, 2009)

I remember you telling us it wasnt about the money.....


That's Pinkston's big mission: "Within three years, I will change the way state D.N.R.s and the U.SD.A. control deer, hogs, coyotes and beavers across the nation." 
He also has another interest here; he's not shy to say that he's a soldier, hunter — and businessman. As a sales representative for a thermal imaging manufacturer, he has a lot to gain, should the U.S.D.A. choose to use his gear for hog, deer, coyote — even beaver control — around the country


----------



## JAGER (Nov 13, 2009)

Shame on me for being intelligent enough to earn a living as I solve a state and national problem. 

---JAGER


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 14, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I remember you telling us it wasnt about the money.....
> 
> 
> That's Pinkston's big mission: "Within three years, I will change the way state D.N.R.s and the U.SD.A. control deer, hogs, coyotes and beavers across the nation."
> He also has another interest here; he's not shy to say that he's a soldier, hunter — and businessman. As a sales representative for a thermal imaging manufacturer, he has a lot to gain, should the U.S.D.A. choose to use his gear for hog, deer, coyote — even beaver control — around the country



So is the problem Jager makes money killing hogs? I still don't see a good reason for the resistance/animosity towards his methods.

My nephew is a bona fide  hog hunter. Uses dogs and the dang fool doesn't carry a gun ... just a length of rope. Now I certainly appreciate his bravery and the bravado required in sneaking up behind a hog in the middle of the night, in thick swamp, with only a headlamp and a piece of rope and while the dogs have the front end occupied,and all Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- breaking loose,grabbing a leg and literally hog tying what can be a very dangerous animal. I never really understood his motivation until this morning.

While deer hunting with him this morning I shot a big boar, " piney woods rooter" is what I believed he called it. Looking at the beast he said, " that would get at least a hundred fifty if we got him live." It all came together for me at that moment.

The people buying these hogs are the culprit, not Jager.


----------



## gnarlyone (Dec 12, 2009)

*Lol*

If I was so concerned about the Georgia farmer and industry i would want and promote aerial gunning...sterile practices and what ever would effectively control the problem. I would add it to my list of options they would want to consider and would assure them when i was sitting in the big chair at the big house, I would try to make sure if i could get this going i would certainly do so...cause I am really concerned about all the money yall are losing. Ask any farmer if he objects to slaughtering every hog that walks from the air....ask them if they care if the sows are made sterile so they can't produce...Hum?...Hum??? If those measures are in effect in Fla.....5 years after they are in effect there will still be more hogs than you can shake a stick at.....For the most part...I look at it this way...the government has humped us for all our lives and I can accept that better than what i can see in black and white.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Can we please leave jager alone!!It is a proven fact that the more jager is on here the more money he makes.Everytime his name shows up it is nothing more than advertisement for him.


----------



## bigbird1 (Dec 13, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Can we please leave jager alone!!It is a proven fact that the more jager is on here the more money he makes.Everytime his name shows up it is nothing more than advertisement for him.


 

What is wrong for him to make money, he has spent alot on equipment and he is doing a service for the farming community.


----------



## centerc (Dec 13, 2009)

if they wanted to get hogs of them poison would be the only 100% way of killing them all


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 13, 2009)

Damage wild hogs do is an on going problem.  Whether we dog them, hunt them at night or whatever.  There is room for both venues as well as a need for both.  If you barrow a hog like with other species it tends to make them larger which makes them harder to catch with dogs and will make them a little meaner in some cases and kill more dogs.  Now you have a big barrowed hog that the dogs have chewed the ears and tail off of and you cant’ catch him anymore.  You are going to have to call Jager in to shoot him.  After all us doggers only carry knives and cuffs, right?  You can’t poison hogs, there are laws against that as well, mainly because it will kill other things along with it.  And the reasons we have those laws are to protect us from ourselves.  If we were not all so ignorant there is no need for them to be in place.  Somebody sees the bigger picture.  Laws are generally put in place for this and this alone.  I AM NOT DEFENDING ANYONE HERE.   Jager is correct in a lot of his statements. By catching and releasing hogs you have simple done nothing.  You have had a big time catching and the problem is still there.  So what if he can’t make any more piggies, that is not the point.  The point is he is still doing the same amount of damage he was before if not more to accomidate his new bigger size.  There are so many hogs, in GA, I think we can kill it if we catch it. And it will be that way for the majority of the rest of your life if you are 40-50 years old. You will be able to hunt hogs the same way we are all doing it now.  Jager doesn’t seem to me to have a problem with doggers in general.  I think he believes that both of us are an integral part of controlling hogs.  The only problem here seems to be releasing hogs once they are caught.  If you catch a hog and release it 10 miles down the road what have you accomplished?  You just moved the problem 10 miles down the road whether you barrowed it or not.  Did they have a problem 10 miles down the road?  If you didn’t cut it and a sow comes by you have another problem 10 miles down the road.  If you take them for further processing you have not.  Open your minds!!!!  This is what a forum is about!!!  Not name calling!!!  We are not in high school any more!!!!  Act like a responsible citizen!!!  Continue to make this the great place it is!!!  OK I will step off the box now


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 13, 2009)

WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IS PEOPLE QUIT CALLING OUT FLORIDA HUNTERS FOR HUNTING LEGALLY AND DOING WHATEVER THEY WANT WITH THE HOGS.FUNNY HOW MANY OF THOSE WHO DO THE THERMAL THING CALL OUT THE DOG HUNTERS FOR ILLEGAL PRACTICES BUT ALMOST EVERY ONE OF THEM HUNTS ILLEGAL AND HAVE THE AUDACITY TO PHOTO/VIDEO IT! REGS SAY HUNTER ORANGE IS REQUIRED TO HUNT HOGS DURING DEER SEASON BUT WHEN IS THE LAST TIME YOU SAW THESE GUYS DOING IT.MIGHT BE TIME TO CALL THE TIPS LINE


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 13, 2009)

bigbird1 said:


> What is wrong for him to make money, he has spent alot on equipment and he is doing a service for the farming community.



Nothing wrong with it but I do think there is a thing or rule on here that says something about advertising.


----------



## JohnE (Dec 13, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IS PEOPLE QUIT CALLING OUT FLORIDA HUNTERS FOR HUNTING LEGALLY AND DOING WHATEVER THEY WANT WITH THE HOGS.FUNNY HOW MANY OF THOSE WHO DO THE THERMAL THING CALL OUT THE DOG HUNTERS FOR ILLEGAL PRACTICES BUT ALMOST EVERY ONE OF THEM HUNTS ILLEGAL AND HAVE THE AUDACITY TO PHOTO/VIDEO IT! REGS SAY HUNTER ORANGE IS REQUIRED TO HUNT HOGS DURING DEER SEASON BUT WHEN IS THE LAST TIME YOU SAW THESE GUYS DOING IT.MIGHT BE TIME TO CALL THE TIPS LINE



Dang finally someone from georgia with some sense. Get on that phone with the dnr when they go out!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 13, 2009)

JohnE said:


> Dang finally someone from georgia with some sense. Get on that phone with the dnr when they go out!!


DONT GET EXCITED IM FROM PALM VALLEY FLORIDA REALLY THESE OLE BOYS UP HERE ARE GREAT, JUST ABOUT THE SAME AS THE ONES IN NORTH FLORIDA BUT ITS ALL THESE YANKEES FOR THE MOST PART WHO CAN BE A PAIN.SHAME WE CANT ERADICATE THAT INVASIVE SPECIES


----------



## JohnE (Dec 13, 2009)

Can we poison them? People say it's a 100% kill rate, hahahaha.
My dad owns about 400 acres in georgia, we go hunting a couple times of year up there and everyone is great, but i guess they are actually FROM GEORGIA.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 13, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> DONT GET EXCITED IM FROM PALM VALLEY FLORIDA REALLY THESE OLE BOYS UP HERE ARE GREAT, JUST ABOUT THE SAME AS THE ONES IN NORTH FLORIDA BUT ITS ALL THESE YANKEES FOR THE MOST PART WHO CAN BE A PAIN.SHAME WE CANT ERADICATE THAT INVASIVE SPECIES


if i had to guess i would say you " hit the nail on the head".   that is the true "invasive spieces". i am not sure but i think that other states also have "hog problems". it would be awful selfish of us good ole georgia boys to keep these people who have dedicated thier lives to being the saviors of a national problem here in georgia, maybe they could go and help some of the less fortinate.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Dec 14, 2009)

Everybody does their own thing.cant you get that jager just like john e said every time you post something you throw down on us hogdoggers come on like he said there isnt one person on that post that is from geogie and ppl down here well the ones i release on gives us permission to do so.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2009)

I just wonder how many of the relocaters and those that are mad about  hog extermination actually own property that they have had to sweat and bleed for to see a filthy hog destroy a half a years work and paycheck with bills coming due and they stand there and say "WOW! Let's bring some more of them things here they sure are fun to hunt a couple of days a week!"

T


----------



## usmctbone (Dec 21, 2009)

Florida Curdog said:


>



what he said.

and why all the animosity? we're all hunters, and we all love the sport. the fact is, hogs are a nuisance species, and, as fun as they are to hunt, we need to see them disappear. I've run dogs and hunted with thermals, and they're both just as fun, but the thermal scopes seem to be much more effective at actually culling the population. it has been said that in order to maintain a steady population of hogs,  seven out of every ten hogs must be killed. so far though, i haven't seen any one individual come close to that number. and that's just to keep a steady population.


----------

